
Gource – a software version control visualization tool - ColinWright
http://gource.io/
======
js2
Years ago I was a man of many hats at a startup. One of my hats was build and
release guy. We had a demo day for investors and I was like “what the heck do
I show them?”

A Gource generated movie of the startup’s main repo saved the day. :-)

Edit: oh wait, it was probably codeswarm:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=221601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=221601)

------
paulirish
The project is a bit undocumented but the configuration offers a lot of
possibilities. I'd recommend iterating with various config settings with
`--load-config gource.conf`

A gource I configured recently of the Chrome DevTools team's activity:
[https://youtu.be/N48q9aiUMjI](https://youtu.be/N48q9aiUMjI)

Another plus for Mac users: it's an easy install on homebrew.

~~~
amake
It's also on MacPorts.

(I discovered this halfway into writing my own portfile.)

------
reificator
My first introduction to Gource was a visualization of early Minecraft
development:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRjTyRly5WA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRjTyRly5WA)

~~~
derimagia
Same here, would be nice if that included the Client + Server merge..

Related, Forge has one as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0goY8bp59wc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0goY8bp59wc)

------
Cieplak
Recently rediscovered tig (Text-mode interface for Git) and have been loving
it:

[https://jonas.github.io/tig/](https://jonas.github.io/tig/)

~~~
a3n
I always install tig immediately after git.

~~~
malkia
I use it instead of less, tig is even less.

------
theluketowers
Gource is incredibly powerful, but it does take a bit of playing around with
all of the config options available to get your results just right.

I put together
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTYJAWWZ2jQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTYJAWWZ2jQ)
for OctoberCMS, an open source content management framework that's been
steadily gaining in popularity for the past four years.

------
Something1234
This is so incredibly entertaining to use. Although you have to have a fair
number of active daily contributors for it to actually be interesting to
watch.

------
pretty_colors
~25,000 of the most starred Github repos have Gource vids on YouTube.

Search "YOUR_REPO_URL gource" or "Evolution of YOUR_PROJECT_NAME gource"

Full command found in recent vid descriptions.

\---

Back in the day when YouTube didn't set reasonable user upload limits...

------
jlarocco
TBH, I was a little disappointed. The animations are neat, but I was hoping
for something more practical.

I did recently learn about magit's magit-log-all command, and that's been
really useful.

------
fimdomeio
While gource is incredible I would love if it was more versatile. It would be
incredible if it could be themable.

~~~
iforgotpassword
On that note, I once saw it being (ab)used to visualize activity on a phpBB. I
think they mapped threads to files and posts to commits or something like
that. Interesting idea and I was wondering if you could apply it to other
things as well.

------
m0th87
Here's a script I hacked together that simplifies gource video generation a
bit: [https://github.com/dailymuse/gg](https://github.com/dailymuse/gg)

------
kevinconroy
Homebrew users:

    
    
      brew install gource

------
manhnt
What's practical application of this?

~~~
guipsp
It's pretty.

